

Using naive Bayes to predict movie review sentiment - vikp
http://blog.dataquest.io/blog/naive-bayes-movies/

======
wyldfire
Aside: are there any good open/online resources for learning about bayesian
reasoning, NLP, machine learning or similar topics?

I've read "Probabilistic Programming & Bayesian Methods for Hackers" but it
didn't feel like it explained enough of the concepts. I'd love something like
an undergraduate curriculum/text if someone could recommend one.

~~~
Pandabob
I've often seen "An introduction to statistical learning" [1] and "Elements of
statistical learning" [2] cited as good resources for statistical inference
and machine learning. The former is more of an undergrad text, while the
latter seems to be aimed at graduate students. Both books are available free
online.

[1]: [http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/](http://www-
bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/) [2]:
[http://statweb.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/](http://statweb.stanford.edu/~tibs/ElemStatLearn/)

~~~
aet
I think these texts take the "frequentist" view (primarily), but would still
recommend 2 highly

------
wodenokoto
Here's a direct link to the tutorial:
[https://www.dataquest.io/mission/24](https://www.dataquest.io/mission/24)

I don't understand why it is in an iframe.

